# Active Stingray Community?



## i<3stingrays (Dec 27, 2008)

Any raykeepers out there? Anybody? I'm talking about potamotrygonidae, the freshwater type that live in the Amazon river. If you got em, tell me about 'em. If you need help, maybe someone can give it.

Thanks!


----------



## i<3stingrays (Dec 27, 2008)

...anybody?


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to but would have to completely redo my 55.I just did get 2 freshwater flounders and going to give them a go.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

220+ gallon, pristine water. if you have less than a 2 foot wide tank, dont even THINK about it


----------

